# Overcooked Lake...



## Steve5D (Jul 5, 2012)

No big secret that I like to leave these in the oven a little bit longer than most.

Anyway, this is a tone map of a pond near my brother's house down in St. Augustine, Florida:


----------



## Compaq (Jul 6, 2012)

Love it!

The kinda landscape I like!


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks!

I figure if I'm gonna' do HDR, I might as well _over_-do it...


----------



## jake337 (Jul 6, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I figure if I'm gonna' do HDR, I might as well _over_-do it...



You mean if your gonna do "grunge", you may as wll over-do it.

 This is a tone mapped image which dynamic range hasn't been increased.  There fore it is not a High Dynamic Range image.

That being said, I still like it except for all the noise in the clouds


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2012)

> I feel sorry for people who don't drink. They wake up in the morning and that's the best they're gonna' feel all day... - Dean Martin


Isn't that a quote from Sinatra, not Martin?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2012)

As soon as you pull a fish out of that lake, make sure you throw it on ice to keep it from cooking even more. No sense in having dry fish for dinner.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Well, I didn't "grunge" it at all.

And my comment was made in general; HDR/tone-mapping... I use the same software for both.

If you notice in my OP, I clearly stated that it was tone mapped...


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 6, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > I feel sorry for people who don't drink. They wake up in the morning and that's the best they're gonna' feel all day... - Dean Martin
> 
> 
> Isn't that a quote from Sinatra, not Martin?



You're not the first person to mention that and, in fact, I've seen it attributed to both.

It just seems like something Martin would be more likely to say...


----------



## FireDiva (Jul 6, 2012)

Oven??? ...what does that term refer to?


----------



## Bynx (Jul 6, 2012)

Its a misquote and it was Frank that said it......"_I feel bad for people who don't drink_ because when _they wake up_ in the morning and get out of bed...Thats the best _they_ are gonna feel. "


----------



## unpopular (Jul 6, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I figure if I'm gonna' do HDR, I might as well _over_-do it...



the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 6, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Its a misquote and it was Frank that said it......"_I feel bad for people who don't drink_ because when _they wake up_ in the morning and get out of bed...Thats the best _they_ are gonna feel. "



Like I said, I've seen it attributed to both, and haven't been able to confirm it one way or another.

It's just a funny quote, regardless...


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 6, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Oh, here as of late, I certainly have!


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 6, 2012)

FireDiva said:


> Oven??? ...what does that term refer to?



Well, heavily edited images are referred to as "overcooked". So, when I do heavy editing, I say I left it in the oven...


----------



## unpopular (Jul 6, 2012)

The term "overcooked" comes from the Pyrotype, which involved baking negatives at 350° for 40 minutes until golden brown. Known for it's tremendous dynamic range, the photographic establishment refused to accept it as a legitimate process, and fell into obscurity, leaving only the derogatory phrase that a photo is "overcooked" behind in it's wake.

Today, the original chemistry and technique is only being utilized by Famous Amos as a part of cookie production


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2012)

Although I tend to stay away from sweets, I do like to indulge, on the odd occassion, with the Oatmeal & Raisin cookies.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 6, 2012)

Nothin' wrong with oatmeal & raisin... they're a fave here...


----------



## IByte (Jul 6, 2012)

kundalini said:
			
		

> Although I tend to stay away from sweets, I do like to indulge, on the odd occassion, with the Oatmeal & Raisin cookies.



Oatmeal is meant to be hot, in a bowl, with bananas lol.  That being said nice photo Steve, it's the kinda place a few cold ones would be a nice finishing touch


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 6, 2012)

I like the picture. Looks like something I would do actually reminds me of a scene I did a while back.

I took the liberty to remove some of that noise in the clouds and added some warmth to the image. Hopefully you like the edit.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2012)

IByte said:


> Oatmeal is meant to be hot, in a bowl, with bananas


I don't think so.   layball:


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 7, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> I like the picture. Looks like something I would do actually reminds me of a scene I did a while back.
> 
> I took the liberty to remove some of that noise in the clouds and added some warmth to the image. Hopefully you like the edit.



Very nice!


----------



## jake337 (Jul 7, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > I like the picture. Looks like something I would do actually reminds me of a scene I did a while back.
> ...



There ya go.  That noise was killing it.


----------



## EDL (Jul 7, 2012)

Oats were meant to be eaten by horses....that's all I'm gonna say...:mrgreen:


----------

